# Look what I got this weekend!



## DigitalFlyer (May 7, 2005)

I'm back! My B13 SE-R was stolen  last September. I bought a 2002 civic Si  hatch to replace it, great car but not as cool as the 200SX SE-R I bought this weekend. The civic's new owner is coming to pick it up tomorrow  

I can't wait to get my hands dirty and back on the track!

-Amir


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Congrats. =)

Same color as mine. hehe... can u take my ga16de in exchange?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Teal Green B14's represent! lol

Wow do I wish I had an SR20..

Congrats on the car man.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Congratulations, SR20 power is probably amazing. Keep us updated! :cheers:


----------



## DigitalFlyer (May 7, 2005)

SR20 is the only way to go. I've driven them all Honda B16's B18's K20's. I keep coming back to the SR20.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

glad you got the 200sx ! welcome back to the family.


----------

